
Picard : A Micro-framework for node.js - r11t
http://github.com/dantebronto/picard
======
tr4nslator
Server-side Javascript frameworks seem to be in the midst of a Cambrian
explosion right now.

I just pushed my own today:

<http://github.com/jed/fab/>

~~~
past
There is an explosion indeed, with two main directions IMHO: \- frameworks
like yours on top of Node \- frameworks like helma-ng and nitro on top of
Google App Engine (via Rhino)

These offer the best scalability guarantees and I'm still torn on what is the
best approach for my personal projects.

~~~
dantebronto
node.js supports an event driven programming paradigm by default, so in that
regard it is a bit different than some of the other server side JS frameworks.

